# Split Heat/Silent Heat...



## Stargazerpoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

My Spoo bitch first came into season at 10 months old, and has been regular in her heat cycles every 4 months, until she was bred the first time. That season was textbook normal, we did progesterone tests the week before breeding, she LH surged, ovulated, and we used shipped Fresh chilled semen to impregnate her on day 15 of her cycle. She carried 7 puppies, whelped normally, and all was fine. 

She came into season again 6 months later, we live cover bred her, normal season, bred her day 14, 15, and 17 of her cycle. She carried 7 puppies, delivery normal, puppies fine. No problems.

She came into season again 5 months later (September), normal heat cycle, I used her as a teaser on my two males, to collect, on day 15 of her cycle, she then went out of heat, no problems.

She has a daughter from her first litter, who was in Canada showing, who then came home, but had not been in full season yet.

In November this is what we believe has happened: Her daughter cycled (11 months), but did not have mensus, which brought her mother back into season, but being as she had just had a regular season, she progressed up until she was supposed to ovulate, but did not, and went out of season. This last January, the intact boys were sniffing all around her, she swelled, and they were frantic to breed her, but no discharge has been seen. Last Monday I thought she a vaginitus or something, and took her to my Reproduction vet, who ultrasound her belly, uterus is normal looking, and prescribed Ceph 500 mg twice daily. My old stud dog was telling me she needed to be bred, so I took her to Auburn University Vet School, and we did cytology, progesterone, ultrasound, and physical. She is swollen, no discharge, no red blood cells on slide, is 40% cornified. Ultrasound shows normal uterus, and Progesterone at 5.8 . We believe her daughter brought her in season in November, but she stopped her cycle and has come in January to finish that cycle and Ovulate ( which is called a Split cycle- they start to come in, LH surge, but never ovulate, then a month to 6 weeks later, come back into season, and Ovulate). Also, this second season has been a Silent heat- which many people miss, as there is no discharge, and while swollen, she will not stand for a stud.

We will AI her Monday, depending on the cytology/progesterone results we get in the morning, if she indeed ovulated, and will still not know if she is fertile. Thank god we have an understanding Stud owner, who is willing to work with us. If she does not get Preg, we will try again in 4 months, when she cycles into heat again.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Good Luck!

Is this Prada and Tink's dam?

Tabatha


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Useful to have observations backed up with lab results - thanks. Poppy cycled in and out of not-quite seasons around the same time as Sophy was on heat for nearly a year until she eventually had a"proper" season at Christmas. I have no intention of breeding her, so it is not a major issue, but it is always reassuring to understand that variation from the norm is not necessarily indicative of a problem.

And good luck with your litter.


----------



## Stargazerpoodles (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes, she is Tink and Prada's mom. 

We did another cytology today, 0% cornified, am waiting to hear about progesterone, but she will not be bred this cycle. We are keeping her on Antibiotics, as she has a little vaginitus, so we do not want it to go up into her open cervix, causing a Pyo. 

Vet's think she should have a normal season her next season, as we think its possible Tink brought her in, in November, and this was supposed to be her normal time. BREEDERS: keep detailed records on all your dogs, as you never know what can happen. This has been a real learning experience. All the vets were impressed with Una's records, and my observations of her and the boys reaction to her. All this they use to keep our girls healthy. 

Was nice it was a teaching school, so the future Vets are getting an education in working with a knowledgeable Breeder, so perhaps they will have more respect in the future of their careers.


----------



## maci101 (Sep 4, 2010)

this has been a very educational thread! good luck! i hope your female comes in on time!


----------

